# A few pics of my w/c astronotus ocellatus "Rio marajo"



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

This first pic was in a different tank when it was on its own in quarantine, this pic shows a bit of the orange highlights in the fins
These pics are more recent. It's about 4.5-5" right now. My favorite part about this fish has to be the jaguar spots in the orange along its Gill plate


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Beauty! Love how the eyes spot near the tail looks so much more like an "eye" on the wild caught specimen. You can really see how that could fool a potential predator, or entice a potential mate.


----------



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

Gorgeous Oscars, assuming these guys came from Spencer?


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Gage365 said:


> Gorgeous Oscars, assuming these guys came from Spencer?


yup, are you in wpg too? I get pretty much all of my fish from there these days. the stock is pretty good, its nice that I can wander down to see how they look myself and I can't bring myself to shell out the extra dough for shipping.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome fish...

I see Spencer still has lots... sad I am not closer.. well ok its Winnipeg!! maybe i'm not sad.. i'll pay shipping!


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

skurj said:


> Awesome fish...
> 
> I see Spencer still has lots... sad I am not closer.. well ok its Winnipeg!! maybe i'm not sad.. i'll pay shipping!


Lol. Winnipeg's not that bad... In the summer... Honestly his shipping prices are pretty okay, and if you went in with a couple other folks you would even notice. If I was somewhere else in Canada I would pay for shipping, its the cross border costs that makes me wince sometimes.


----------



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah also in Winnipeg, been dealing with Spencer for years. It's amazing how poor stocks are everywhere other the Spencers place are... Hard to find much of anything anywhere else around here, be it fish gallery, nestors, bird shop, where ever. Sad how slow the hobby seems to have become in Winnipeg. That said, even these forums are very slow compared to what I remember.

Depending how long you have been in the hobby you may remember me from Fintastics when it was still around.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Gage365 said:


> Yeah also in Winnipeg, been dealing with Spencer for years. It's amazing how poor stocks are everywhere other the Spencers place are... Hard to find much of anything anywhere else around here, be it fish gallery, nestors, bird shop, where ever. Sad how slow the hobby seems to have become in Winnipeg. That said, even these forums are very slow compared to what I remember.
> 
> Depending how long you have been in the hobby you may remember me from Fintastics when it was still around.


dont remember Fintastics, i've only been in the hobby for a bout 5 years. yea those places are ok, sometimes they surprise me with something nice but i am almost always pleased with the pick-ups i've gotten from spencers. i used to cruise all the shops to look at what they have, now i just wait for the newest stock list. the other places just have too much of the common stuff. i guess it pays the bills but not really what i'm into. i think the sw stock outshines the fw in those shops too


----------



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

ah okay, fintastics was where the nestors on portage is, nestor bought the building from them.

Lists are the easiest way, haven`t been too impressed with any of the stores stock lists for a very long time. Oh well, hopfully the hobby will pick up again.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's a beauty Jam!


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> That's a beauty Jam!


 thanks, its growing quick too.


----------

